# FabFitFun VIP Fall 2014 *spoilers*



## roohound (Sep 2, 2014)

Has anyone heard any spoilers for this box? I think I saw on their FB page that they plan on shipping in mid-September but I've not seen even a hint of a spoiler. Only thing I've seen is a code to get the infuser bottle from the summer box in your Fall box. Um, no offense, I thought that bottle kind of sucked. Not good for the gym - to me, it should have been easier to hold - slightly smaller or it could have had a grooved hourglass shape. Maybe I just have tiny hands but that bottle is awkward in my hand. And don't even get me started about the stupid slogan on it.

I cancelled after the summer box but might be persuaded with a decent coupon code or great spoiler.


----------



## roohound (Sep 3, 2014)

After some research I saw this posted by the FFF folks on their FB page: 



> the billing for the fall box is the 15th is September and shipping starts on the 22nd. Keep an eye out, our first spoiler will be released this Sunday!


----------



## sldb (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## roohound (Sep 3, 2014)

I wasn't really thrilled with the summer box so I have high hopes for Fall.  I'm such a Fall junkie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 3, 2014)

They still haven't sold out summer yet, have they? It seems strange to think of their fall box when I am still bombarded on Facebook and via email with "last chance to order" messages.


----------



## roohound (Sep 3, 2014)

Not that I'm aware of.  And that's with plenty of $15 off codes out there.

I've seen the same "less than 100 left" ad for longer than I care to remember.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 4, 2014)

First spoiler has been posted on MSA.  I tried to put the photo under a spoiler, but my computer won't post it...hopefully someone else can try!


----------



## roohound (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm, I am not seeing that on MSA anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Mind you I'm on a mobile device so maybe I'm just missing it.

I did see on FB that the summer boxes are indeed sold out.


----------



## had706 (Sep 4, 2014)

Spoiler









Here it is it is not on the site just came in the newsletter.


----------



## sldb (Sep 4, 2014)

Those are adorable! I need an apron so that works out.


----------



## Schmootc (Sep 4, 2014)

I've never worn an apron in my life, but those are adorable! I haven't ordered a FFF box before, but maybe I will this time. Or else swap for one of the aprons.


----------



## roohound (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, those are so cute! That's probably going to be enough to suck me in.  Because I am weak lol


----------



## Darlene Hill (Sep 5, 2014)

Am I the only one who loved the fall box? I thought the Flash Facial alone was worth it, but I like most of the things in the box. I started using it on my hands, and they look years younger.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 5, 2014)

Darlie said:


> Am I the only one who loved the fall box? I thought the Flash Facial alone was worth it, but I like most of the things in the box. I started using it on my hands, and they look years younger.


The Flash Facial was good for a trade, but other than that the box was useless. I gave the kissticks to my newlywed cousin.  My water bottle was broken when it came.  I ate the popchips, but I haven't touched anything else.  I got a coupon for a free box and when I saw the contents, I couldn't even find a friend/relative to use the free box.  I'm depressed I have a year subscription and just hope the other boxes are better.  I only got $20 off ($5 per box) for signing up for a year, and I clearly could have gotten it for at least $15 off for just this one box.  Lame.  Lame.  Lame.


----------



## sldb (Sep 5, 2014)

I wasn't thrilled when I saw the contents of the summer box online, but once I got it I liked it better. The water bottle is cheap but I like the design. I actually really like the lip balm. I was shocked. I just use it as regular lip balm (no kissing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I liked the sunscreen too.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2014)

Darlie said:


> Am I the only one who loved the fall box? I thought the Flash Facial alone was worth it, but I like most of the things in the box. I started using it on my hands, and they look years younger.


I liked mine! The Flash Facial made the box worth every penny.  I love that stuff, it's like magic!  The other things were superfluous for me but I liked them.  Except the water bottle, which broke before I even got a chance to use it.  I didn't really care because I love my Popsugar one better anyway.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 5, 2014)

I loved my box! The flash facial was nice and I loved the face moisturizer. I wouldn't necessarily buy either one of those because they are overpriced. The hair oil didn't work for me, but it was nice to try. I have frizzy thick hair so I was hoping it would .. control it, but it just looked greasy.

The chapsticks were fun! Live a little! lol.

The bag was nice to ... put stuff in with my eyes closed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and I use the water bottle all the time!! Dislike the work inappropriate saying though.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh and love the apron! Never owned one before, but it looks fun to put on while I prepare things to go into the microwave! and Lord knows I spill.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 6, 2014)

I was thinking of other things I would like to get from this box. Since we are getting an apron and it is fall, it might be nice to get a fall cookbook. Or even a Thanksgiving cookbook that includes gluten free, vegan, and vegetarian sections as a lot of the people I know have dietary preferences or restrictions.


----------



## roohound (Sep 6, 2014)

I would be in heaven to get a cookbook in addition to the apron. Maybe add a pumpkin flavored treat of some sort.....mmmm...I love Fall!


----------



## saku (Sep 7, 2014)

i need help..does anyone know a $15 off code? i tried searching online, but i must've tried about 20 codes, and none of them worked. i'd really appreciate any help! thank you!  :flowers:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 8, 2014)

I also would like any code. I  would love to get this box just need a code.   If anyone knows about a code I would greatly appreciate it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 8, 2014)

molliee10   worked for me took 10 dollars off    yay


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 8, 2014)

4474098 it might still work for 15$ The 15$ codes get 3 uses and then they expire I think. I tried to see if it works but you have to type all the information in again. Also I'm not sure if the $15 codes are only for summer boxes or if you can use them on fall as well.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

Okay, so I am new to subscription boxes. For this box, to get the apron with the "VIPbox" do you have to do the year month subscription for it to count as a VIP or all all boxes VIP and include the apron?

Also, overall, is the box usually worth it? I did a lot of research before getting my Popsugar box and I completely think they are worth it.


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh, that is adorable. I got the first two boxes and then my credit card had fraud on it and I never updated it with them. They still try to bill it every time there is a box. I'd like to sign up for this, but don't want them to try and give me the previous box.


----------



## roohound (Sep 8, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Okay, so I am new to subscription boxes. For this box, to get the apron with the "VIPbox" do you have to do the year month subscription for it to count as a VIP or all all boxes VIP and include the apron?
> 
> Also, overall, is the box usually worth it? I did a lot of research before getting my Popsugar box and I completely think they are worth it.


All the boxes are VIP boxes so you'll be getting the apron if you order the Fall box.

I started with FFF and then got into PopSugar.  Overall, I think the FFF boxes are worth it - especially if you can get a $10 or $15 off code.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

roohound said:


> All the boxes are VIP boxes so you'll be getting the apron if you order the Fall box.
> 
> I started with FFF and then got into PopSugar.  Overall, I think the FFF boxes are worth it - especially if you can get a $10 or $15 off code.


Thanks! Now I have to try and find a 15 dollar code!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 9, 2014)

saku said:


> i need help..does anyone know a $15 off code? i tried searching online, but i must've tried about 20 codes, and none of them worked. i'd really appreciate any help! thank you!  :flowers:


Those were only for the Summer box so they don't work anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I do expect that they will come out with a $10 one.  They usually do.


----------



## roohound (Sep 11, 2014)

I just realized the apron is listed as a $32 value and I remember seeing that the box' value is listed as over $200. I wonder just what else they have up their sleeves. I wonder what the big ticket item will be.


----------



## jebest (Sep 12, 2014)

I am so confused by there site, I just signed up (apron got me lol). I got no payment total, so I have no clue if coupon worked and I cant find anywhere to manage or see my account. It's making me worry honestly, don't want my card number just being thrown around.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd hold out for a better code, but I did see this on gwpaddict.com:



> FabFitFun VIP coupon: They have released the first spoiler for the Fall box. Each box will include one of four adorable Jessie Steele aprons, a $32 value. This is a lifestyle subscription box that ships quarterly, each box is $49.99 (that includes free shipping) and will be valued at over $200. Right now sign up and get a free Fruit Infuser Water Bottle with your first box with code *FRUITWATER* at checkout. While supplies last.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

jebest said:


> I am so confused by there site, I just signed up (apron got me lol). I got no payment total, so I have no clue if coupon worked and I cant find anywhere to manage or see my account. It's making me worry honestly, don't want my card number just being thrown around.


Yes, its a terrible website.  It's basically just the payment page.  They also have the total in a weird spot.  It's not intuitive at all.

this is the page, right? https://vip.fabfitfun.com/#join (not an affiliate link)  Up at the top there's a little rectangle that says Log In and you can login using the email and password you used on the Join Now page.  Hopefully you received a confimation email.  If not, email them.  I do have to say their customer service is terrible via email, though, so maybe calling would be better.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 12, 2014)

roohound said:


> I just realized the apron is listed as a $32 value and I remember seeing that the box' value is listed as over $200. I wonder just what else they have up their sleeves. I wonder what the big ticket item will be.


Putting it like that, I am not sure if I will wait for the 15 coupon or go with the 10... decisions.

Edit: I did it!

Did anyone else see that you can still purchase the summer box for 59.99? You just have to subscribe?


----------



## saku (Sep 14, 2014)

new spoiler is a dermalogica product! i'm still mad with the new website as it won't let me post pictures!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Sep 14, 2014)

Here it is!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 14, 2014)

Are there any discount codes out yet? I think I want to get this one, but would love a code!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 14, 2014)

I just used tryfff for $10 off. The dermalogica product sold it for me.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 14, 2014)

Dermalogica spoiler got me. Wish I had known about the $10 off coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 14, 2014)

I am excited for this for the value, but I think it will be going to my mom.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 14, 2014)

Just ordered, used the code FRUITWATER


----------



## jebest (Sep 14, 2014)

Yay, great spoiler! This will be my first fabfitfun box and I am loving the spoilers.


----------



## britty (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm so back and forth on this one, those aprons (especially the pink with gold dots) are too cute!!  I'm just wondering if I should hold out a little longer for a better code or not?!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 15, 2014)

Britty, I doubt it will sell out right away. If money is really tight hold out. They put 15$ codes in last months boxes for friends to use. I will probably cancel after this box and then resub for the next one with a code. Unless someone uses my code and i get something off. No one used my code so I paid full price and I don't want to do that again. I stayed subbed this time cause I didn't feel like canceling. If you really really like the box and would have bought those items anyway get it or get it if you would devastated that it sold out.

Do people use codes all the time or are they for first time subbers only?? Anyone know?


----------



## britty (Sep 15, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Britty, I doubt it will sell out right away. If money is really tight hold out. They put 15$ codes in last months boxes for friends to use. I will probably cancel after this box and then resub for the next one with a code. Unless someone uses my code and i get something off. No one used my code so I paid full price and I don't want to do that again. I stayed subbed this time cause I didn't feel like canceling. If you really really like the box and would have bought those items anyway get it or get it if you would devastated that it sold out.
> 
> Do people use codes all the time or are they for first time subbers only?? Anyone know?


Great, I was wondering if the $15 code was a one time thing or they did it regularly.  Money isn't tight, but I like to save where I can!  I wouldn't be too upset if it sold out, so I can hold off a little bit.  Thanks for the heads up! :lol:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Britty, I doubt it will sell out right away. If money is really tight hold out. They put 15$ codes in last months boxes for friends to use. I will probably cancel after this box and then resub for the next one with a code. Unless someone uses my code and i get something off. No one used my code so I paid full price and I don't want to do that again. I stayed subbed this time cause I didn't feel like canceling. If you really really like the box and would have bought those items anyway get it or get it if you would devastated that it sold out.
> 
> Do people use codes all the time or are they for first time subbers only?? Anyone know?


I unsubscribe after every box ships so I don't forget to check spoilers for the next quarter and get billed without wanting the box. *This is the ONLY sub I do this with and it's only because FFF is so " iffy" for me, personally, for the cost.* I really have to weigh the spoilers against what I need and use. I will never use the spoiler item because I don't prepare meals.. it's cute and my mother might love it. IDK. A new bride would probably really like it as a little " fun" gift too. 

FFF is the ONLY box  which I think needs a discount coupon applied each time to be worth the cost for me, personally.. Other people may not feel  that way but to me, it's a Wal- Mart version of a Neiman- Marcus product, the PopSugar MustHave box being the gold standard. PSMH  is my all time favorite USA-based sub. that incorporates lifestyle and home items with beauty items.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

BTW, the code* tryfff *( Not a referral code) gave me $10 off and my box total is $39.99. The last thing I wanted was another of those inferior fruit infusion bottles. SMH.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 15, 2014)

That $10 def sounds better than the water bottle! Omg I'm so so so excited. I just got an email from them saying that they charged me accidentally and that I DID get a free box!!! They are refunding me today. What a blessing especially since I leave for vacation this week and $50 will be great to have in my pocket! I don't know if they always do the coupons for friends in every box. Summer was my first one.


----------



## LadyManah (Sep 15, 2014)

I got the spring box. Didn't bother to cancel because my card was canceled through my bank.

The summer box couldn't get charged; I just kept getting emails to pay for the box. Nope.

Well, this morning I woke up to a charge from recurly. Um, what? It was for the FFF fall box. I never updated my credit card information. Yup, my old credit card is inactive.

I have no idea how they got my new credit card information, but this is unacceptable. I am so mad. I was thinking about subscribing for fall, but then they go and do this. I am not happy at all.

So super shady. I did check my bank and they managed to charge me. Seriously unacceptable.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 15, 2014)

They charged me for a fall box today even though I had emailed (during the summer) to confirm that I was getting a free box thanks to the three people who used my code. Obviously I was annoyed and I sent out an email early this morning asking them to resolve this immediately.  

Thankfully a CS rep replied around noon and voided the charge so I'm hoping that I'll see the refund in the next couple of days. But still... SMH.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 16, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I got the spring box. Didn't bother to cancel because my card was canceled through my bank.
> 
> The summer box couldn't get charged; I just kept getting emails to pay for the box. Nope.
> 
> ...


This came up in a different thread, banks allowing charges to go through despite the card being cancelled/expired. I personally agree that it's shady as all heck but I'm sure the banks (think) they have a legitimate reason for allowing this to happen and as we have all learned in the past few years, they know best 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133733-how-do-you-pay-for-your-subs/?p=2265429



> I have always just used my regular credit card, but want to figure out something else. Last week I was charged for a full year of Love With Food. I hadn't got a notification, but I like them, so I wasn't upset about resubbing. What upset me is that they charged a card that was compromised in August of last year. The issuer sent out a new card with a new number, but for some reason I didn't get it for months so I never activated it and didn't use it.
> 
> I have discovered over the past year that some companies, (so far it has been AAA, Love With Food and Disney) pay the credit card companies to be able to charge your new card number even if it is never given to them. They say it is a courtesy, but it has made me quite angry all three times. I cancelled the credit card altogether today as I decided not to even keep it as an emergency back up card.



I also saw in the comments on MSA that lots of people who should be getting discounted or free boxes from referrals were charged the full price, so anyone who's expecting a discounted box should double-check their bank accounts. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to the MSA post but it's the one with Spoiler #2/Dermalogica in it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 16, 2014)

I came here to see if any of you supersleuths were able to divine anything from the picture with the question marks on it from the "We Want You Back" email.  Looks like there are 11 other items besides the 2 spoiler items.  I'm emailing the pic to my work computer to see if I can see anything else.  I still don't know how to post pics here after the redesign, boooo....


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed this works...


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 16, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Fingers crossed this works...


Thanks for posting this! Look at FFF, getting so good with not giving anything away in their spoiler pics. They have gone from changing the outline of the items to generic rectangles and removing the reflection of the items too. All thanks I'm sure to the super sleuths on MUT! Haha!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 16, 2014)

I can't believe there are 11 other items aside from the 2 spoilers we've already gotten. I'll take it! Glad I re-subbed, can't imagine being disappointed in every other item after the 2 good ones we've already seen. If the value is around $200 and the two spoilers (which I assume are the big ticket items) take up $88, I am definitely curious to see what those 11 items are.


----------



## shy32 (Sep 16, 2014)

Earlier I got an email letting me decide which pattern of apron I want to receive.  I chose pink with white polka dots as first choice and hot pink with silver dots as second choice. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaF (Sep 16, 2014)

Last month I bought the summer box. I thought this was a one time charge since you can switch to yearly or just buy the single box. Well I got an email saying my fall box was being billed. Does this mean I have to cancel my subscription that I never agreed to to begin with? I was on the fence about this box and didn't even get to decide if I wanted to buy this box with a coupon!!


----------



## roohound (Sep 16, 2014)

shy32 said:


> Earlier I got an email letting me decide which pattern of apron I want to receive.  I chose pink with white polka dots as first choice and hot pink with silver dots as second choice. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm jealous. The only e-mail I got from them today was encouraging me to order additional boxes for $39.99.


----------



## shy32 (Sep 16, 2014)

roohound said:


> I'm jealous. The only e-mail I got from them today was encouraging me to order additional boxes for $39.99.


Hopefully they are still sending these emails that let you choose,out!


----------



## phanne (Sep 16, 2014)

My email said:

You've Been Chosen! *Personalize your box by Wednesday, 9/17 at 11:59pm!*​ We've created *FabFitFun Select*, an exclusive program of perks for our most loyal members.* *To get things started, the link below is a spoiler for an item coming to you next week (#SpoilerAlert!)
 ​*Personalize your box - choose a color!*​As an additional small gesture, your FabFitFun box will be one of the first ones out the door when we start shipping next week. Welcome to Select!

- The FabFitFun Team​


----------



## shy32 (Sep 16, 2014)

phanne said:


> My email said:
> 
> You've Been Chosen!
> 
> ...


I couldn't figure how to post this, what did you choose?


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 16, 2014)

I want that email! I only got the one offering to buy more boxes. I really don't want a white apron.


----------



## Brittany13 (Sep 16, 2014)

Woo hoo, I got that email too. Did anyone order an extra box and not get charged yet?


----------



## skyflower (Sep 16, 2014)

I got that email too, was it because I have an annual sub? I chose the 2 design that i couldn't see the pockets on front, black/white and hot pink. I wonder if they have pockets at all...

So ($200-$80)/11 items, min. $10-11 per item retail. I wonder if that includes lower retail valued sponsored items too? Like the last spoilers I'd be pretty disappointed if pads and a diet bar were included in the value, I didn't follow up though.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 16, 2014)

According to their fb page, some of the question mark spots are also pamphlets and such.


----------



## roohound (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah, I suspect I didn't get one because I'm one of the folks who cancel and move to another e-mail addy to use a coupon.  But, I think it's great of them to do that - I really think these subscription boxes should reward the folks who are loyal and this is a great way.  Better prices would be even better.  To me, an annual subscription should cost less than folks using the coupon codes for each shipment.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 16, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> They charged me for a fall box today even though I had emailed (during the summer) to confirm that I was getting a free box thanks to the three people who used my code. Obviously I was annoyed and I sent out an email early this morning asking them to resolve this immediately.
> 
> Thankfully a CS rep replied around noon and voided the charge so I'm hoping that I'll see the refund in the next couple of days. But still... SMH.


I had my wallet stolen about a year ago, and learned a lot about forwarding credit card numbers. This happened to me with Love With Food, and it happened with Disney, AAA and Consumer Reports. I had a long conversation with my bank (citi) and they said they some of their customers have their bank information when cards numbers are changed, though not all. I cancelled citi as I was frustrated that some recurring payments went through, but others did not. I also have a Chase card and they forwarded all of the numbers for recurring payments and gave me a list of them to make sure it was okay with me. I will never use citi again, as their process of rolling over a few select charges made life heck.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 16, 2014)

For those of you who got the "select" email, how long have you been subscribed? What type of sub (e.g. monthly, annual, cancel after every box)? Just curious!


----------



## shy32 (Sep 16, 2014)

gorskisgirl said:


> For those of you who got the "select" email, how long have you been subscribed? What type of sub (e.g. monthly, annual, cancel after every box)? Just curious!


I have been subscribed since the beginning, I pay by the box (quarterly)


----------



## Brittany13 (Sep 16, 2014)

gorskisgirl said:


> For those of you who got the "select" email, how long have you been subscribed? What type of sub (e.g. monthly, annual, cancel after every box)? Just curious!


I have been subscribed since the 2nd box and I just let them charge full price every quarter instead of canceling and using codes. Occasionally I have contacted fabfitfun to have them apply a code to a box to keep me subbing to them.They r really good about that.


----------



## skyflower (Sep 17, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> According to their fb page, some of the question mark spots are also pamphlets and such.


Oh :-( so maybe less quantity higher individual values? I hope for jewelry, it's been a while for fff


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 17, 2014)

I cancelled my sub a few months ago and received an email today telling me I could resub for $39.99. I resubbed and then an hour later MSA or Ramblings (I can't remember which) posted a $15 off code. So, I paid $5 more than I needed, but $40 isn't bad. That apron will likely go to my sis-in-law (she is going to make a killing this Christmas thanks to all my subs. I'm not a girly girl, so she will get all the pink stuff I've gotten over the last year or so.)


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 17, 2014)

Can anyone (who got the email) tell us what the choices were or show us a screenshot?


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> I have been subscribed since the 2nd box and I just let them charge full price every quarter instead of canceling and using codes. Occasionally I have contacted fabfitfun to have them apply a code to a box to keep me subbing to them.They r really good about that.


I'm glad you said that - I know whenever I cancel it says something like is there anything we can do to keep you as a customer.  I think next time I'll ask them nicely for the coupon to be applied to my account.


----------



## skyflower (Sep 17, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> Can anyone (who got the email) tell us what the choices were or show us a screenshot?


I believe it was the 4 in the spoiler pic.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 17, 2014)

Spoiler











My top color choiceink with White Polka DotsCoffee with White Polka DotsSurprise Me!Hot Pink with Gold Polka DotsWhite with Black Polka Dots
My 2nd color choice:Hot Pink with Gold Polka DotsWhite with Black Polka DotsSurprise Me!Pink with White Polka DotsCoffee with White Polka Dots




I hope I did that right... that is the picture and wording of the choices in the e-mail

edited to say:  there were bullets by each of the choices, but the formatting was clearly lost.  I chose the middle two without pockets.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey ladies!  There is a groupon to get a FabFitFun box for $35.  I got sucked in!

http://www.groupon.com/deals/fabfitfun-com


----------



## roohound (Sep 18, 2014)

Just saw on MSA that in addition to the 2 spoiler items, we'll be getting 7 other full size items and 2 "bonus" items. The more I look at the spoiler pic, the more I really think we're getting a book of some kind.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 18, 2014)

Bah, I hate their customer service.  It's so terrible!  I forgot to cancel one of my accounts and want to have it refunded but I can't get a response to save my life!  I'd rather not have to deal with Amex but I will if I have to.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 18, 2014)

I just bought a FFF for my mom with the groupon deal-- she's going to ❤ the 2 spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Schmootc (Sep 19, 2014)

I had a $50 credit with GroupOn, so I just sprung for my first box. It was the apron that did it, those are just really cute.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 19, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> Hey ladies! There is a groupon to get a FabFitFun box for $35. I got sucked in!


Yeah, I did this.  Someone posted a "share with friends" link on MSA so I used it and got the whole thing for $29.  This'll be my first FFF box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone that buys with the groupon remember to use ebates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 19, 2014)

Not positive, but I think swag bucks works too for groupon still.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 20, 2014)

Just subbed for the first time a week ago and I'm kicking myself for not holding out longer - I used a $10 off code, but missed out on the $15 off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   C'est la vie - it still sounds like an awesome box with a great value.  Can't wait!


----------



## overthehill (Sep 21, 2014)

I used the groupon... and in fact I used the "Buy With Friends" groupon (there was a link a few days ago on MSA, I think it's no longer available) to get $20 off.  But I'm still not sure that I want this box.  If the next spoilers aren't better than the 1st two, I am not interested.  I can wait til the winter box if need be....


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if their box shipped yet?


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 23, 2014)

The last box I got was Spring  and I never got a shipping notice, it just came. I was also the first one on here to get it and post spoilers, so fingers crossed that happens again for all our sakes!


----------



## had706 (Sep 23, 2014)

I tried to resub when they sent out a $10 off email but they wanted me to call and I honestly forgot. I think I'm gonna wait for box spoilers now before I decide if I want to resub. Seems like these don't sell out much anymore or if they do it's a while after people get them.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 23, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Does anyone know if their box shipped yet?


I read on MSA that it would be shipping this week.


----------



## Megan Langer (Sep 23, 2014)

I read that they will start shipping on the 22nd but I know I didn't get the summer box for two or closer to three weeks after "they started shipping". Here hoping for spoilers. I know last time they listed all the items in the box before they started shipping. I need to know what is in it....


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 23, 2014)

Hmm, well this leaves me little hope for them!


----------



## Megan Langer (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone see anymore spoilers or have tracking?


----------



## xostephy1022ox (Sep 24, 2014)

Just received my tracking number


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice!  Apparently it shipped yesterday, and has left LA.  It's scheduled for delivery on Tues, but FedEx packages usually get to me at least one day earlier than the tracking initially states.  Can't wait!!!!

BTW...I just recently signed back up on another account, so I don't know if they're shipping in order of the date you purchased the box (first order in, first box out, etc.).


----------



## roohound (Sep 24, 2014)

Just got my shipping notice too. It's scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. Yay!!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 24, 2014)

Just got my tracking as well and I also have an expected delivery date of Tuesday.


----------



## Christine Radice (Sep 24, 2014)

Just got my shipping notice and it is slated for the 29th (Monday) - 2.6 pounds. Wish more spoilers were out there. I keep searching and hoping. Last quarter was my first FFF and I did that after the spoilers and great coupons were out. I was going to cancel and wait on this one but it said if anyone used your referral coupons those credits would be lost and since I didn't know if anyone used mine I caved and didn't cancel - turns out no one used my codes. Guess I can always put things I don't want towards Christmas gifts.


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Sep 24, 2014)

Yay! Got my shipping notice too. 2.7 lbs! This box is bigger and flatter than the last one. Wish I had more spoilers!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 24, 2014)

I also got shipping notice...scheduled for Tuesday. I hope it gets here earlier though!


----------



## Brittany13 (Sep 24, 2014)

Got my shipping notice, scheduled for delivery on Saturday , I'm assuming it transfers to usps and that's how Saturday is possible ......


----------



## LucysKeeper (Sep 24, 2014)

Someone just posted a picture of the box on Facebook if anyone wants to see


----------



## specialtoes (Sep 24, 2014)

Socks? That's fun! I can't tell what a lot of the rest is


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Sep 24, 2014)

specialtoes said:


> Socks? That's fun! I can't tell what a lot of the rest is


Me neither. Its killing me...


----------



## LucysKeeper (Sep 24, 2014)

The "FitFusion" thing might be some sort of trial subscription, there's an honest co soap, the "Gramr Gratitude" appears to be some sort of subscription service for thank you cards(the things in front of it look like what you use to make a melted wax seal on an envelope) maybe? Crackers, Tea, something that looks like either a tin of candy or a body butter, some type of hair product, lip gloss...those are my guesses from the picture


----------



## specialtoes (Sep 24, 2014)

Chi iron guard spray is in there


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 24, 2014)

I still haven't got my shipping notice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## specialtoes (Sep 24, 2014)

She posted a list of what's in the box.



Spoiler



Here is a list: Jessie Steele Apron, Dermalogical Skin Hydrating Booster, Gramr Gratitude Co. Thank You Card Set, Sealing Wax, &amp; Wax Press, Great Soles Pink Ribbon Ballet Barre Ped, Beauty for Real true Color Lip Cream, CHI 44 Iron Guard, The Honest Co. Hydrating Shea Butter Cleansing Bar, LaNatura Travel Size Body Butter, FitFusion 3-Month Digital Subscription, Mary's Gone Crackers (sponsored), Numi Organic Tea (sponsored)


----------



## jebest (Sep 24, 2014)

I cannot tell.. don't know how I feel about cards, since we got cards in Popsugar September box. Wish we could tell what's all in it.


----------



## jebest (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok thank you for the list!


----------



## Megan Langer (Sep 24, 2014)

My first instinct is disappointment. 

The apron - I like, it a fun idea and I am happy with it. ( I think, I haven't gotten it yet)

The socks appear to be barre socks for yoga, Pilates and barre classes. I do Pilates three days a week so I am super excited to try these but again I don't have them yet so I might not like them.

The card - thumbs down, we got cards in the last Popsugar, I don't use them so in the swap pile.

Sealing Wax, &amp; Wax Press - I am really confused about this. What is it for, the cards? I will have to see what it looks like in person, I wonder if there are variations. 

Beauty for Real true Color Lip Cream- I can't see it, know nothing about it. 

CHI 44 Iron Guard - I know nothing about it but I don't use heat products on my hair so into the swap pile it goes. 

Honest Co soap - I like and have a few bars - just ok not excited about. 

LaNatura Travel Size Body Butter - know nothing about it. 

FitFusion 3-Month Digital Subscription - Ladies if you are using subs for working out fill me in. I use DVD's, are you playing the digital workouts on your TV. I just keep envisioning my holding an iPhone and trying to do the workout some tiny person is doing on this tiny screen. Maybe I need to move into this century. 

Mary's Gone Crackers (sponsored), Numi Organic Tea (sponsored) - ok but I liked the extras from last box better. 

I am hoping when I get my box that I like it more but right now I am happy I did not order extra boxes. I loved the summer box so much, this seems less appealing to me.


----------



## specialtoes (Sep 24, 2014)

If these are the socks I'm excited:

http://www.great-soles.com/products/ballet-sport-socks


----------



## jebest (Sep 24, 2014)

What is with the cards? Seriously, I don't send cards. Heck, I don't know enough people to send random cards lol Not thrilled with this box at all, first time ordering it too :/


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 24, 2014)

Omg those socks are adorable-- I ❤ Them!!


----------



## Megan Langer (Sep 24, 2014)

The stamp appears to go with the card(s). The one on the website is "thx" as in thank you I would guess and its the only one available so no variations. It also looks like the wax comes in two colors white and green. I am thinking more that this is going in the swap pile too.


----------



## Megan Langer (Sep 24, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Omg those socks are adorable-- I ❤ Them!!


LOVE the socks if these are it. The rest of the box is making me sad...


----------



## Megan Langer (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like the lip product comes in five color, who know how many colors are in boxes though. I don't like lip color and this seems to be in bright colors. Enter another sad face...

link to lip product.

http://www.beautyforreal.com/shop/true-color-lip-cream


----------



## britty (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't find the photo!!  This is what I've been waiting for, eek!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 24, 2014)

I think once we get this box in our hands .. It will be better than just looking at a list. I'm excited for the 2 spoiler items, the socks &amp; the tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 24, 2014)

I love the wax stamp! I wonder if they will all be the letter "G" like in the photo or some how be miraculously custom to our first or last name initial. That would be awesome! Either way, I can't wait to use them to send out our family Christmas cards or any thank you note for that matter...I'm gonna look so fancy! 

I am actually pleased with the rest of the box. I like it much more than the summer box. As @ said, there are a few products I know nothing about. That actually makes me happy. I love when I can discover something new from my subscriptions. 

In regards to the cards and already getting them in Popsugar, the same thing happened in March/Spring with the mini stability ball...just the risk of having so many subs I guess. I can always use thank you cards so I don't mind. 

I hope the socks will encourage me to work out more...but I guess that is like saying I hope the apron will help me cook more too, and I know that isn't going to happen. I will still look cute microwaving dinner though!

I can't wait to go through it all in person, but I have not even gotten a shipping notice yet.


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 24, 2014)

~Dermalogica’s Skin Hydrating Booster ($56)
~Jessie Steele Apron ($32)
~Gramr Gratitude Co. Thank You Card Set ($15)
~Sealing Wax ($4), &amp; Wax Press ($25)
~Great Soles Pink Ribbon Ballet Barre Ped ($12)
~Beauty for Real true Color Lip Cream ($22)
~CHI 44 Iron Guard ($15)
~The Honest Co. Hydrating Shea Butter Cleansing Bar ($4.95)
~LaNatura Travel Size Body Butter ($18)
~FitFusion 3-Month Digital Subscription ($29.97)
~Mary’s Gone Crackers (sponsored)(~$1)
~Numi Organic Tea (sponsored) (~$5)

Not sure about the sizes, but I am guessing it's all close.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 24, 2014)

Here is the facebook photo...the original poster was cute and said the cat was not included..



Spoiler


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

The history of using sealing wax and one's own personal family crest or seal is very very old and is a fascinating part of European and early American history. 

I have a mahogany chest with calligraphy supplies inside and it has sealing wax and the brass seals. Was not a cheap item.. I love historical things as well as modern.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 24, 2014)

I like the idea of the sealer &amp; wax but I don't think it's something ill use. To the trade list it shall go!!


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Did the Facebook poster say what the initial on the stamp is?


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 24, 2014)

I think it says "THX"


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 24, 2014)

woot woot! I am excited about this box!! I think the wax press is super cool - just wish it would have come before I sent out my wedding thank yous last week! "thx" is not my first pick for what it would say.. but that's okay.

Love the socks, love the apron, can't wait to try the skincare products! And those thank you cards look like ones I will actually use - unlike the PopSugar ones (those were horrible imo).

I've always wanted to buy the CHI spray, but have never slurged. And I love tea!

This is one happy subscriber !!


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 24, 2014)

I may be in the minority here, but I'm excited by the spoiler!   This is my first FFF box and I purchased based on the apron and dermalogica spoilers, which are things I'd buy anyway, so I think I got a decent deal (especially with $10 off).  The other items are just icing on the cake for me - esp. the socks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm actually more excited about this than my Sept. and LE Fall Popsugar boxes combined.  My tracking shows delivery next Monday - can't wait!


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 24, 2014)

I am just hoping I don't get the brown apron! Well and I am also hoping I get my tracking number/shipping notice soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluegnu (Sep 24, 2014)

gorskisgirl said:


> I am just hoping I don't get the brown apron! Well and I am also hoping I get my tracking number/shipping notice soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So funny, I think like the brown one best!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm stoked on this box, I think it's great! The dermalogica sold me on it, so I consider everything else a bonus since I would pay $39 for that (I used 10 off coupon) on its own.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

The Dermalogica and the socks make the box for me.  Glad to have them for sure.  I've been wanting these exact socks for awhile now.

Everything else then becomes icing on my cake.  I am unreasonably excited about the stamp and wax.  I hope the cards are cute.  The holidays are coming up and it's always nice to send a thank you after a party.

And I suppose  I should use the digital subscription...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello Ladies, This is my first FFF box, and. I am very excited. When do they normally ship your first box? I read their FAQ's, and saw that they are shipping this week, and a lot of you got notification, but nothing here.


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Sep 25, 2014)

Can I just say that I am all kinds of excited for the wax seal set?!?! Do you think it's usable with a rubber stamp?  I have this adorable ornate 'S' that just sits on my desk and it would be super adorable if I could use that... but I guess we shall see 

Also, excited for the socks and the apron!  I got a kitchenaid mixer for Christmas last year and so far have used it twice (which is SUPER LAME, I know) but I want to bake pumpkin muffins and cookies this year, and even better if I can look cute while at it. Otherwise I'll just wear it as a painting smock when I paint and craft 

I got my shipping notification and the estimated delivery is 10/2... I'm hoping it gets to me faster!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 25, 2014)

So excited for this box! Now only if they would send me a shipping notification to my email....


----------



## jebest (Sep 25, 2014)

No shipping notification for me either


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

I love a cute apron, but sadly I'm not a fan of polka dots.

That didn't stop me from buying two boxes though....I'm really hoping some ladies on here put more of those socks up for trade. I love them so much I already went to their site to buy some in other colors.

I LOVE that we can see the items before buying these boxes. And thank you ladies of MUT for letting me in on the cancellation secret so that I can keep buying boxes with the $10 and $15 coupons!

I had a question, how does the invite friends thing work? If 3 people buy a box after you invite them through the site, do you get the next box free, or how does that work? It still says "Summer Box" on the site.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 25, 2014)

I think I am in the minority here but I am not excited for this box at all. I ordered it because it was the most like PSMH and figured it would be fall themed, not so much. The apron is the only thing the mildly excites me. I think next time I will just wait to see all the spoilers. 

I am also waiting for my tracking number or any shipping notification.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 25, 2014)

I was sucked back in after the apron and Dermalogica spoilers and I'm very happy with the full spoiler. I'm definately going to trade for another apron and several pairs of the socks. This box is better than the PS LE Fall one by far.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm excited for this! Esp the socks. I want ALL the socks!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 25, 2014)

The socks make me the most depressed, I only do paddle board yoga and my gym routine is a strength and conditioning almost like cross fit, no real use for them.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

I would happily trade each apron for a couple more pairs of those socks.

The socks will probably be the easiest thing for people to trade for something else. Looks like a lot of us want all the socks we can get!

The Dermalogica sounds great, but I keep seeing it on sale everywhere, so I hope that's not a reflection of it's quality.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Hello Ladies, This is my first FFF box, and. I am very excited. When do they normally ship your first box? I read their FAQ's, and saw that they are shipping this week, and a lot of you got notification, but nothing here.


They ship in waves.  You might not get your notice this week but maybe next.  I think it depends on when you signed up but I'm not positive.  It could be geographical.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I would happily trade each apron for a couple more pairs of those socks.
> 
> The socks will probably be the easiest thing for people to trade for something else. Looks like a lot of us want all the socks we can get!
> 
> The Dermalogica sounds great, but I keep seeing it on sale everywhere, so I hope that's not a reflection of it's quality.


I totally want more socks!!  I hope there's different colors, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 25, 2014)

In case you didn't know ..... I think the lip gloss has a mirror and light !?! It seems like a bit much for lip gloss, but cool packaging I guess. Maybe when winter takes the sun away I might need to use the light a time or two.

There is a youtube review of it if you wanna check it out.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I totally want more socks!!  I hope there's different colors, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They have black/grey and grey/black versions on their site that I fell in love with and had to buy. But I'm quite certain that only the pink ones will be in the box, they even removed that option from their site (except in one combo pack) and apparently some of the proceeds go to breast cancer research, so it would make sense for them to just do those in the box. I still want to collect as many of the pink ones as I can though, haha.

If only it was a combo pack of those socks instead of the apron. There would be no stopping me then!


----------



## jebest (Sep 27, 2014)

My Box finally shipped! Yay, hoping I love it more with it in my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 27, 2014)

I got a shipping notice today,  its expected delivery date is Oct 3, my start of a 5 day stretch at work (12+ hr shifts)...I will see it after that.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 27, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice, but my daughter just got hers in the mail. Just got the review done for it. She got the pink and gold dot apron. Just a word of caution, the gold dots stick together, so if you get this one then open carefully. And YES, the lipgloss is the light up one, which is awesome for applying in not-so-well-lit areas.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 27, 2014)

I received my box today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually really happy with this box and its contents... even though I got my least preferred apron color/pattern. XD

The Gramr Thank You Cards are GORGEOUS.


----------



## carothcj (Sep 28, 2014)

So, I tried to use the honest co coupon code and it said "code does not exist". Any ideas??


----------



## skyflower (Sep 28, 2014)

This is an amazing seemingly random box of products I will use 

I got the apron in hot pink (my 2nd choice) and pleased it has a pocket (in the pic it's at the bow). The thank you cards are really nice too, and I'm glad the slippers and other products came with decent coupon codes too.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 29, 2014)

My Fedex hasn't updated since the 27th at 7am when it departed the Fedex facility. This is just getting annoying.


----------



## phanne (Sep 29, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> My Fedex hasn't updated since the 27th at 7am when it departed the Fedex facility. This is just getting annoying.


I don't get an update until it's on the east coast, usually around 4 business days later, so depending where you live and that today is the first business day, you have a long wait ahead of you, as do I.

Not sure why they told me I would get my box shipped first for being "select" since mine went out way late. Oh well, I love everything in it and it will be well worth the wait once I get it into my hands! So much better than Summer as far as usable items go.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 29, 2014)

phanne said:


> I don't get an update until it's on the east coast, usually around 4 business days later, so depending where you live and that today is the first business day, you have a long wait ahead of you, as do I.
> 
> Not sure why they told me I would get my box shipped first for being "select" since mine went out way late. Oh well, I love everything in it and it will be well worth the wait once I get it into my hands! So much better than Summer as far as usable items go.


I am an East Coaster like you. I get what you're saying; I am now thinking I will get my box before I get an update. It is scheduled for the 3rd, but it could be here sooner, a girl can hope.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 29, 2014)

I still haven't got a shipping notice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Sep 29, 2014)

My box is already in West Virginia, which means I should have it in the next 2 days! I am done trying to make sense of smart post.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 29, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> My Fedex hasn't updated since the 27th at 7am when it departed the Fedex facility. This is just getting annoying.


East coast here as well. And my last update was also Sept 27th at 7:10 am. It says my my delivery is Friday, but it usually shows up two days earlier than estimated. Either way, I am looking forward to it showing up this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Tianakay said:


> I still haven't got a shipping notice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Sep 30, 2014)

My shipping finally updated.  I got the notice last week and it updated at the crack of dawn today to tell me that my box was in WI and is apparently on it's way to my PO now.  Fingers crossed that means it'll show up at my place tomorrow  The estimated delivery was Thursday and now it moved to Friday... but I'd much prefer Wednesday. lol.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 30, 2014)

Weebs said:


> Me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I finally got it this morning!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 30, 2014)

Got my bix 4 days early!!! I love it


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 30, 2014)

Got my box today and I am very happy overall! 

Jessie Steele Apron:  I had my fingers crossed for the hot/pink gold apron, but received the black and white one.  It is actually really cute and I'm very happy overall.

Dermalogica Skin Hydrating Booster and Chi 44 Iron Guard:  So excited to try these!  For some reason I haven't tried either of these brands yet (other than my chi ceramic irons), so I can't wait!

Beauty for Real True Color Lip Cream in Always There:  This is by far the coolest lipstick/lipgloss packaging I've ever seen - the light is so awesome!  I also really like the color, but the formula feels a little drying.

LaNatura Travel Size Body Butter:  Smells awesome and feels great on my feet!

Gramr Gratitude Cards, Wax and Wax Press:  Awesome!  The cards are cute and I love the wax seal!  Someone brought me a monogram wax press from Colonial Williamsburg a long time ago and I lost the wax stick years ago - now I'll be able to swap it out with the "THX" press.

Great Soles Pink Ribbon Ballet Barre Ped:  Adorable and very useful!  I love these and will probably order more.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mary's Gone Crackers and Numi Organic Tea:  Both were delish!  Love!

The Honest Co. Hydrating Shea Butter Cleansing Bar:  I was excited about this, but am not digging the Juniper/Sage scent at all - too masculine for me.  I passed it on to my 18 yo son who absolutely loves it!

FitFusion 3 Mo Digital Subscription:  I probably need this, but honestly will probably forget to use it...

In all, this was fantastic for my first FFF experience!


----------



## jbd90 (Oct 1, 2014)

Still no shipping email for me! Hoping it just shows up. Frustrating though since I just moved and have no way of knowing if they got my address right!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 1, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> East coast here as well. And my last update was also Sept 27th at 7:10 am. It says my my delivery is Friday, but it usually shows up two days earlier than estimated. Either way, I am looking forward to it showing up this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The other day I was optimistic about my package, but today I am sad. I have gotten every FedEx smart post package 2 days before the expected delivery date, which would be today. But I still have no update since the 27th at 7:10 am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok, box in my hands and I have to say I am much happier with it in person. So much better then Popsugar boxes as well.

The apron I got the light pink with gray trim, color I wanted.. so that was amazing.

Chi spray I will use, so a hit.

Lip gloss got Always there color and I actually like the color but adore the light and mirror.

Cards are pretty and actually send able with Thanksgiving coming up. The wax set is cute, gonna look for a different stamper thing though. Again a hit.

Soap, I actually got a scent a love which is Lavender, so very happy with it.

Body butter, also a good scent, superfruit, so I will be using.

Socks, meh but will use them as slipper like for around the house.

Dermologica. . HIT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The code for fitness videos, I will try to use. I need to use it so it's somewhat of an inspiration to get moving lol

Basically, I will use everything in this box so that makes it a great box for me. Honestly did not think I would like it based on spoilers but once I had it in my hands? Different story lol


----------



## GorskisGirl (Oct 1, 2014)

I got my box!!

I love everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The soap I received was in orange vanilla which smells soooo good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The cards are super cute and I need to think of ways to use them!!!!

I got the apron in brown, which I am disappointed by - but it's still a cute apron. I wore it to make spaghetti tonight and my husband seemed to like it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And the CHI spray smells very good  - it has a guyish cologne sent that I think smells great.

I was surprised by how many coupon codes we got! Maybe I'll get another apron  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 1, 2014)

I got my box today &amp; I actually love everything!! I think for the $$$, it's one of the best subscription boxes out there. Great value &amp; a great introduction to some new brands/products. I got the light pink apron with white polka dots &amp; grey trimmed pockets-- super cute, I love it!


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 1, 2014)

Got it today

Light pink/white apron and avocado scent for the tin lotion. The lipstick is also really dark. I will use the heat spray and the cards though.


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Oct 2, 2014)

Got my box today too! :-D My apron is white with black dots and a bow on the pocket - I love it! I may have to get my sister one for Christmas with the code,cuz she will be super jealous when she sees it.

Got the soap in lavender and the body butter in superfruit. The tea is Jasmine green and I'm excited to taste it! This box was a complete win for me - I was already looking forward to the socks and cards, plus the sealing wax! I'll definitely try out the dermalogica and chi and the crackers; the only iffy item for me is the soap, and that's only because lavender sometimes gives a headache :-/

So happy with this!! LOVE!!!


----------



## catipa (Oct 3, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and I was very happy with all of it.

My variations were:

Apron-Pink and White

Body Butter-Avacado

Honest Soap-Lavender

Tea-Jasmine Green

Lip Gloss-Always There

I can't wait to use everything.


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to note above that my lip color was also 'Always There'.  Are there variations on color?  I don't remember seeing anyone post a color other than that, but I could be wrong.

I also feel like we got a LOT of coupon/discount codes, as @gorskigirl mentioned above, which is actually fantastic for anyone wanting to start holiday shopping.  (I procrastinate this until at least black Friday usually, but maybe it'll give me a push  - lol).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

Did anyone else receive the Green Tea body butter? Mine arrived was only about 1/3rd full, and it's lined with these black specks (which aren't blended in) so it looks like mold growth. Did anyone else see this in theirs?


----------



## sldb (Oct 11, 2014)

My green tea body butter wasn't like that. I would contact them.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

sldb said:


> My green tea body butter wasn't like that. I would contact them.


Thank you! At first I thought it might be ground tea leaves, but it was only along the edges, so I thought something was probably wrong with it. 

I'll send them an email.

(I'm just curious, did your body butter arrive more full? Or was it only about 1/4th to 1/3rd full)


----------



## Sherr (Oct 13, 2014)

I STILL don't have my box. Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 14, 2014)

I didn't get the same green tea version (got avocado) but mine was barely a quarter full. That's because all the oil had leaked out all over the box (thankfully the apron was in plastic), leaving just the solid lotion behind. I hadn't gotten a response to my multiple emails and help requests when I was charged full price for what should have been a free box from a bunch of referrals, so I didn't even bother trying for a replacement. They finally responded to me, after 19 days, and gave me a random $30 refund. Since I'm prepping for a trial now, I don't have the energy to fight it and am calling it good. I love my boxes every quarter but really don't like the fact that CS isn't great unless you have time to call. So if you so decide to seek a replacement (your oil might have leaked out too; it was hard to see on the packaging at first but the smell gave it away, especially since it was all over the supposed to be pine scented soap, lol), I recommend calling versus sending an email or using their internal messaging system.



cfisher said:


> Thank you! At first I thought it might be ground tea leaves, but it was only along the edges, so I thought something was probably wrong with it.
> 
> I'll send them an email.
> 
> (I'm just curious, did your body butter arrive more full? Or was it only about 1/4th to 1/3rd full)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Fashion Diva said:


> I didn't get the same green tea version (got avocado) but mine was barely a quarter full. That's because all the oil had leaked out all over the box (thankfully the apron was in plastic), leaving just the solid lotion behind. I hadn't gotten a response to my multiple emails and help requests when I was charged full price for what should have been a free box from a bunch of referrals, so I didn't even bother trying for a replacement. They finally responded to me, after 19 days, and gave me a random $30 refund. Since I'm prepping for a trial now, I don't have the energy to fight it and am calling it good. I love my boxes every quarter but really don't like the fact that CS isn't great unless you have time to call. So if you so decide to seek a replacement (your oil might have leaked out too; it was hard to see on the packaging at first but the smell gave it away, especially since it was all over the supposed to be pine scented soap, lol), I recommend calling versus sending an email or using their internal messaging system.


Thank you! I did email them but with yesterday being a holiday I figured I'd hear from them today, if I don't I may give them a call. It was one of the products I purchased the box for.

That could explain it, because mine had a really weird consistency. I think it may have leaked out before it was shipped to me, and it has a weird clumpy, dry consistency. I'm just thankful I didn't have oil leakage everywhere.

$30 refund for a $50 box? That's a bit ridiculous. Is their customer service notoriously bad? The only time I can get any help is if it involves me ordering a box or signing up for an account.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 14, 2014)

If you're able to call, their customer service by phone is good, albeit a bit of a wait at times. I'm on the west coast and the time difference makes it really difficult for me to call during their CS hours. Their online and email support is nonexistent. It really did take over 3 weeks to get a response and that's only because I kept messaging and emailing (and sending PMs via FaceBook). It definitely sounds like the oil was gone from your lotion. Mine was almost like a putty consistency. It's definitely worth calling about if that product was a deciding factor in ordering the box. I can't say how good they are about replacing things but I imagine you'll get progress faster by calling. The original reason I contacted their help center was because the site isn't optimized for iPads and for a long time (and now intermittently) iPad users can't access their accounts due to not being able to log in. It's a pain having to dig out my netbook just to use their site. It feels like CS has slipped way down since they parted ways with Guiliana Rancic. Not sure if there was a corporate buyout or what but it's just felt different the last 2 boxes all around. I still don't know whether I got credited for the referrals (there were 3 that last time I saw my account) or if they somehow partially applied them and gave me a partial refund (they better now have!). If I can ever see it and verify I will hang on for a free box in Dec. Otherwise I think I'm done. :-(



cfisher said:


> Thank you! I did email them but with yesterday being a holiday I figured I'd hear from them today, if I don't I may give them a call. It was one of the products I purchased the box for.
> 
> That could explain it, because mine had a really weird consistency. I think it may have leaked out before it was shipped to me, and it has a weird clumpy, dry consistency. I'm just thankful I didn't have oil leakage everywhere.
> 
> $30 refund for a $50 box? That's a bit ridiculous. Is their customer service notoriously bad? The only time I can get any help is if it involves me ordering a box or signing up for an account.


----------



## RandeeJ9 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in... BUT, I received the apron in light pink with white polka dots and I would really like to trade for the white with black polka dots. Anyone want to trade??? Let me know!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2014)

Get $10 off with code SAVE10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  For the Fall box.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 19, 2014)

One blogger wrote that the next FFF box will be spring, but I thought it would be winter. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

The next box should ship in Dec unless they've stopped being a quarterly sub. That's a bit early for a "spring" box. Here's hoping the blogger was out to lunch. I'll be super bummed if there's no winter/Dec box.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 25, 2014)

Just made a new topic for the winter box, looks like it will happen!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh good, thanks for confirming this. I'm hoping to see some holiday themed items this time around.


----------

